# Are you undateable?



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

In the UK there's a T.V show called The Undateables which documents the progress of a number of people who for one reason or another are undateable. 

I've never really considered myself an undateable as I don't like to think of myself as a victim, but the evidence certainly suggests otherwise. Perhaps its time I came to terms with this.

Any other undateables on here?


----------



## Softouch (Jun 20, 2014)

Think I may be, don't think I will get the chance to try it out anytime soon. Just turned 40, three young kids, work from home and crippling social skills. Kinda narrows my options!


----------



## Softouch (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh,.....and I am definitely swinging from the ugly tree


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Stutter, real fat, depressed.

come at me ladies


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, I would definitely consider myself undateable, no question about it. The original poster mentions it as victimhood, but I don't view it that way. Some people just don't fit in the role of a boyfriend or girlfriend. I don't, and am fine with it. I want to try to get what I can get, and perhaps if I had put more effort in when I was younger, I wouldn't be a 38-year-old with zero romantic experience desperately trying to arrange something with a few women and getting my hopes dashed again and again by flakes.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> I would say so, I tried being 100% honest on a few dating sites, messaged lots of people and then waited..... and waited....


 how about women my age?


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yup. I'm pushing 40 and my flawless rejection rate stands at 100% despite spending over half of my life trying. I've been rejected so many times I've learned to expect it.


----------



## inept artist (Sep 9, 2014)

Totally undateable.


----------



## tb8900 (Dec 3, 2013)

No just everyone else is


----------



## Babyboo12 (Jun 9, 2014)

I guess so but idc anymore actually I don't want boring relationship so idc


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

People often tell me , directly or indirectly , that , but still i don't know why i am undateable , i'm a nice and honest not so young man anymore , and i still can't figure out why girls want to hookup with criminals and ****oles ?


----------



## psychotoxic (Aug 5, 2014)

clinically undateable


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Yep.

A box of turds has a better chance at dating a woman than I have. The box has a bow tie drawn on it, so I know when I'm beat. It can hold more groceries than I can as well.

Box 2 - Rob 0


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

When I was born, the doctor slapped my mother.
Yea, its like that.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

haha its all the guys here, ever girl is datable.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sin said:


> Yep...I'm too cold and emotionally distant in real life..I don't have the ability to express myself the way I want too. In the off chance that someone would fancy me I would drive them away by my depression, being 'clingy' and my other neurotic issues.


Yep, I can relate to those words. I wouldn't say I'm completely 100% percent undateable, but at this moment, it's an alarmingly high percentage because of those issues and I'd just need to have them worked on. I can see how no one commenting on you or directly complimenting you can result in one's feeling unsexy. It's sort of like you're waiting for that moment and it doesn't appear. That is, if you tie your sexiness to other people's appraisal which you should never do because let's face it, who goes around calling people sexy these days. But at this point, depression has taken away all the sexiness. ehm. tl;dr if you don't feel sexy (likeable) then you just feel blah. forgive me, it's 4 in the morning, I should get to bed.


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

had a photo of me being all epic rock climbing on a dating site, got a bit of interest..chatting away, then one woman said the picture was distant have i got one closer up?.so took a selfie, posted it then....nothing...just tumbleweed. you gotta laugh


----------



## theforgotten1 (May 24, 2014)

That seems like a very interesting show.

I should look it up.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

"untouchable" would be a better word


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

but yet you managed to make 3 kids. It can't be all that bad



Softouch said:


> Oh,.....and I am definitely swinging from the ugly tree


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

try something new perhaps?
You may need a little "liquor courage"



IcedOver said:


> Yes, I would definitely consider myself undateable, no question about it. The original poster mentions it as victimhood, but I don't view it that way. Some people just don't fit in the role of a boyfriend or girlfriend. I don't, and am fine with it. I want to try to get what I can get, and perhaps if I had put more effort in when I was younger, I wouldn't be a 38-year-old with zero romantic experience desperately trying to arrange something with a few women and getting my hopes dashed again and again by flakes.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Sin and coeur_brise, you 2 should try to hook-up 




coeur_brise said:


> Yep, I can relate to those words. I wouldn't say I'm completely 100% percent undateable, but at this moment, it's an alarmingly high percentage because of those issues and I'd just need to have them worked on. I can see how no one commenting on you or directly complimenting you can result in one's feeling unsexy. It's sort of like you're waiting for that moment and it doesn't appear. That is, if you tie your sexiness to other people's appraisal which you should never do because let's face it, who goes around calling people sexy these days. But at this point, depression has taken away all the sexiness. ehm. tl;dr if you don't feel sexy (likeable) then you just feel blah. forgive me, it's 4 in the morning, I should get to bed.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

ghoskin said:


> had a photo of me being all epic rock climbing on a dating site, got a bit of interest..chatting away, then one woman said the picture was distant have i got one closer up?.so took a selfie, posted it then....nothing...just tumbleweed. you gotta laugh


 you never know
it could've been a blessing in disguise.....
I don't look too bad in the face, (IMAO)my bottom half lets me down


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yup, sure am, but I don't feel like embarrassing myself by getting into specifics



riderless said:


> "untouchable" would be a better word


:clap


----------



## Boomaloom (May 28, 2014)

Certainly not. I know plenty of guys who can barely string an intelligible sentence together and look like they were dragged backwards through a hedge and they are either in long term relationships or married.
I make myself undateable because well........people.......talking and.......... why not just stay home and relax? Ya know?!


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)




----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I think I'm dateable. My record says otherwise.

Edit to add: I've been an excellent date to myself over the years (ha ha).


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Obviously.


----------



## KelliKell (Aug 27, 2014)

With a little therapy and dollop of hair gel, im sure u guys can get a date. Im finally starting therapy so i can heal and get me a man! I will be getting married..im claiming it.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Undateable
Unloveable
Untouchable
Unliveable with
Unspeakable myth

Unattainable nap
Unachievable map
Understanding
Underpants


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I think you may have missed the point of that prgramme- i.e that they actually were not "undateable".


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I prefer the term, undesirable. It fits in with everything. 

Can't find a GF/BF. Can't make friends. Can't find a career.


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

the male-to-female ratio on this thread... sigh

Everyday I try to hope that it's not but everyday the evidence keeps adding up...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Undateable. Too broken.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

One of those hugely morale boosting threads....not


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I watched a couple of episodes of that show the other day on youtube - it's pretty good. And it goes to show that pretty much anyone can find someone out there - it's mostly to do with attitude.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep. Got nothing to offer them.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm very dateable...but I'm losing confidence I'll be loveable.


----------



## Evelina (Aug 22, 2014)

I've kind of given up now.. But it is ok! No one can hurt me, it'll be alright..

(I'm moody, awkward, weird, have OCD, have bad mood swings, have no confidence whatsoever, actually agonise over whether my tweets/emails etc have correct English before I send them...) (I really do not think I am the greatest catch in the world, you know...)


----------



## Evelina (Aug 22, 2014)

^ I am so moody I mentioned it twice! Hmmm.. *embarrassed*


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've been undatable my entire life. It is nothing new.


----------



## Essellay (Sep 11, 2014)

I am totally undateable. 

I wouldn't know what to do if I did go on a date. :blank


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

We'll see. I certainly feel that way, it's been that way for years now. I want to do better. To lose weight, to get a better job, get my own place. To get in therapy. That's pretty much my standard at this point.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

It's debatable
you're undateable
though you might be hateable
at least you're relatable
and no need to settle for someone
inflateble


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

riderless said:


> It's debatable
> you're undateable
> though you might be hateable
> at least you're relatable
> ...


I attest,
That I like breasts,
That aren't made out of armrests,
And plastic and windex.

I may be undatable,
But I stand by this table,
Waiting for a woman that's able,
To keep me stable
And unavailable.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm not undateable. I have a lot going against me, but with enough effort and glossing over my huge inadequacy, I can usually land one every 6-12 months. It's that second date that never happens.

My bigger problem at this point is that nobody has taken a decent picture of me in over 4 years. I look terrible, but selfies make it that much worse. :-(


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I attest,
> That I like breasts,
> That aren't made out of armrests,
> And plastic and windex.
> ...


Hope it's no fable
you find a woman that's able 
to keep you stable
and make you unavailable

at least my post wasn't too demanding
for Deeper Understanding

give me five
at least we're both alive!


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

ils25r said:


> It's possible to be dateable, if one gets into shape. Sure get into a date, practice enough, one can fool a lady enough for a little date.


I've always been in shape. Any other ideas? My brother says a paper bag over my head might work. He wasn't a complete arse with that one as he told me to put eye holes in so I don't walk into things. Great guy.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm in shape. Round is a shape.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm date able .

I have a great personality, make good money at my job even though I detest work and really appreciate tge details of women and openly express it. 

My thing is aside from work and gym, I lick myself up at hone. I rarely go out, so don't get to meet possible dates


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

I feel undateable... because it's hard for me to completely open up to people. If I have a difficult time making close friends, it's 3x worse to find a partner.

I'd have to find someone really understanding/accepting which 99% of people are not.

At one new job, the woman training me said she needed to introduce me to some guy in another department (since he and I were both single). This other girl blurted out something like, "no it's not possible for her to have a boyfriend, she's too quiet."


----------



## sandyshore (Aug 31, 2014)

bubbletea said:


> At one new job, the woman training me said she needed to introduce me to some guy in another department (since he and I were both single). This other girl blurted out something like, "no it's not possible for her to have a boyfriend, she's too quiet."


What a *****y thing to say especially to a new person. Seriously people piss me off:no
Anyways there are plenty of quiet people out there. My friend's husband barely says a word and you have to drag any conversation out of him. maybe it's more difficult as we get older and it starts to weigh on us a bit but there is always someone out there. I had another friend who had been alone for 17 years and one day just woke up realizing she wanted to meet someone. She went out on several dates, some horrible but did end up finding a guy 10 years younger she clicked with. Just have to gain that courage to go through the dating process and maybe just take it as experience but nothing too serious until someone you click with comes along. I should probably take my own advice


----------



## pondhockey (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd have to say yes--I fall into the "undateable" category. I'm so self conscious of my imperfections, I just think that is what the world must see when they look at me. Some things are held over from adolescents when "looks" were the standard that people went by when chosing their boyfriends or girlfriends. It seemed like the handsome jock always was with the most beautiful (and often times mean) girl. A lot of people dated just because they looked good together it seemed like to me. 
I was pimple-faced, wore glasses that were broken, overweight, into sports (a no-no for a girl) and shy. I absolutely felt heartbroken at the onset of adolescents when my best friend (a guy) who was completely handsome and athletic, basically ignored me after we had moved to the same new school district. At the beginning of the year we would walk to and from school together, then one day he was with a kid name "Dave" a duffy yet somehow cool kid, who turned to my friend who I Loved, and asked who the hell I was, as I waited patiently by his locker to walk home together. My friend refered to me just a some girl, with a bit of a look of disgust on his face. I went home and cried for a very long time, before realizing that A.) I know new I Loved my Best Friend B.) Said best friend didn't give a **** about me enough to even acknowledge me as a friend (even though we had grown-up in the same neighborhood and played afterschool on a daily basis together when younger in the presence of duffy cool Dave. C.) Even worse--I knew if I was thin and pretty, it wouldn't have been a problem. I know its teenage b.s. but it hurt like hell. 
I'm single again and in my mid-30's I have a set of different things that I self-judge myself on very harshly, that make me question if a guy---a truly nice and good guy will understand me for my quirks and insecurities. I love sports, but it seems like the old stereotype holds true about athletic types of guys, never noticing a woman like me. I coached my nephew's baseball team last year, and there was a Dad that seemed nice, I felt embarassed because I kind of thought he was attractive (I do not know his marital status) but it was so nice to see a guy like him--polite, well-educated and easy to talk to, making an effort to go to all of his kids games even though they were playing sports at different locations. My sister had told him prior to my meeting him that I played hockey, and when she introduced me to the Dad at the practice--he immediately started talking about the game. I wasn't even aware that I sort of was interested into him, until one Saturday he was at the LL baseball field early to help get grounds ready to play on for the kids, since it had poured the night before, I think I got a little red-faced talking to him, and avoided conversation after that and focused on the kids. Depressing to think about--since I don't even know what my reaction would be if I met a guy that was this great and definitely single. I am so terribly embarassed of my flaws which can be obvious, that yes--I am "undateable". How the hell would I ever be able to let someone get close to me again, post-divorce, mid-thirties, with no children of my own . I sometimes dream that it would be nice to maybe meet someone along the way (since I've returned to college) and maybe there could be a happy life to be had with someone, but I doubt it. To much risk--who likes to get hurt when they feel sensitive and vulnerable. I do feel a bit tortured because I miss having a partner to cuddle with and watch a movie or share a laugh with, but otherwise not only am I "undateable" but also "untouchable".


----------



## pondhockey (Nov 29, 2012)

I just saw a few clips from the show, and its a combination of heartbreaking/heartwarming, I saw a segment on the guy Shaine--the gentleman. He said/texted the three most beautiful words that one could say to his potential love. Brave guy.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Assuming I was single and felt totally undateable, I would see that as a sign to just focus fully on other areas of my life. Hobbies, work, spirituality....otherwise it would just utterly depress me every day to ponder on something I won't nor will never have...
but I'm thinking that many of the posters here have some doubt; that there might be just a glimmer of hope, that just possibly there is a special person for them. If so, I suggest you really lower your expectations, appearance-wise. Be realistic and flexible too...before old age grumpiness sets in....


----------



## DeafBoy36 (Dec 12, 2009)

People say that I will be married by time I would be 25.
People say that I will be married by time I would be 30.
People say that I will be married by time I would be 40.

I'm now 41. Yeah I FEEL time is running out. I feel it's now or never. The feeling gets more awful as I age each year.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

That is


bubbletea said:


> I feel undateable... because it's hard for me to completely open up to people. If I have a difficult time making close friends, it's 3x worse to find a partner.
> 
> I'd have to find someone really understanding/accepting which 99% of people are not.
> 
> At one new job, the woman training me said she needed to introduce me to some guy in another department (since he and I were both single). This other girl blurted out something like, "no it's not possible for her to have a boyfriend, she's too quiet."


 that is stupid, hardly any men even care about personality if the woman looks good.


----------



## wish2Bhappy (Apr 3, 2013)

Softouch said:


> Think I may be, don't think I will get the chance to try it out anytime soon. Just turned 40, three young kids, work from home and crippling social skills. Kinda narrows my options!


I understand your position. I have one kid, I'm 42, and absolutely no prospects on the horizon. They are probably there, I just can't see them and would probably run at the first sight of a decent guy... how would he ever like a basket case like me :yes I want to date, well, actually I'd rather NOT date and just find Mr Right,,,, somehow :| Thank God for booty calls or else I wouldn't even have my daughter right now :clap:clap


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've given up trying to find Mrs Right, and just want a Mrs. I don't care if the relationship isn't perfect....I'd just like one shot at the bat. 

Of course, maybe God didn't intend for me to have children, which is okay, too. But he surely wants me to have friends...surely?


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

therealbleach said:


> That is
> that is stupid, hardly any men even care about personality if the woman looks good.


lol you say that like its a good thing. I don't want someone whose interest in me revolves solely around my physical appearance, I wouldn't be a person to them I'd be an object.

I don't FEEL undateable, whether I am to the opposite sex I don't know. More than likely I just haven't found the right person yet (well that's what I'm hoping at least) and I feel like that's the case for most of the people here.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

raenic said:


> I don't FEEL undateable, whether I am to the opposite sex I don't know. More than likely I just haven't found the right person yet (well that's what I'm hoping at least) and I feel like that's the case for most of the people here.


 you are in the 30+ forum.. For a 20 year old what you say may be true (but probably is not). Suffice it to say that I don't know anyone 30+ without social anxiety who hasn't been in a relationship ever due to lack of "the right person". That's the kind of thing only maladjusted people say.


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

therealbleach said:


> you are in the 30+ forum.. For a 20 year old what you say may be true (but probably is not). Suffice it to say that I don't know anyone 30+ without social anxiety who hasn't been in a relationship ever due to lack of "the right person". That's the kind of thing only maladjusted people say.


my bad I didn't realise this the 30+ forum I kind of just look at New Posts and don't go into individual forums.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm totally dateable....but let's not get into silly things like "reasons why". I mean I don't want to sound like I'm bragging or anything. Yeah, that's it.:tiptoe


----------



## tim78 (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't think any of us is really undateable. We're just being hard on ourselves because of sa. I think there's someone out there for everyone. Of course I pay a lot of therapists to tell me that. When I tell them that I'm 36 and still live with my parents, they can't seem to understand why I'm so negative. I think I'm undateable until I work on myself and move out. I haven't really been on a date in like 10 years.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I am pretty much undateable, but I have been in denial about it for a long time. It's my anxiety and other issues that have stopped anything happening when I had rare chances. Even when I had a steady full time job it didn't help. 

As I get older my opportunities become less and less also. It's BS when women say guys have it easier as they age in regards to dating. Especially if you have nothing much going for you, are not good looking and have no sexual/relationship experience.


----------



## tableforone (Sep 19, 2014)

Undateable. I set myself up for failure. If I ever summoned the courage to actually attempt to meet a man, I think I would psych myself out. I worry about scenarios that haven't even happened. I worry that I will let him down because I am not a supermodel. My ex-husband made it a point to remind me that I am not a supermodel. 
I doubt that a man would really want to date a woman with no self confidence and debilitating social anxiety.


----------



## wish2Bhappy (Apr 3, 2013)

tableforone said:


> Undateable. I set myself up for failure. If I ever summoned the courage to actually attempt to meet a man, I think I would psych myself out. I worry about scenarios that haven't even happened. I worry that I will let him down because I am not a supermodel. My ex-husband made it a point to remind me that I am not a supermodel.
> I doubt that a man would really want to date a woman with no self confidence and debilitating social anxiety.[/QUOTE
> 
> Forget your huband. he's a [email protected][email protected]!!!!! I have learned that men will love you for you!!! I used be a model -- I wish a super model !! But 6 foot and skinny blonde. So I thought I would find me a man... yeh NOT. There is no man worthwhile to love if he doesn't love YOU, your SA and that will love you.... I still haven't found mine,,,, but I'm gonna keep on trying ... d Anxiety included. So many losere out there, but please keep hope that there are men who will love you for YOU... Everyone has "baggage" and everyone has been HURT, yes, please give yourself a break. Love yuur self and you'll find true love


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

I don't think I'm undateable _per se_, but experience has taught me that dating is not good for my mental health so I choose not to do it.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

I am indateable. I am selfish, highly value my free time, and love being alone. The very idea of having to share my time with someone else just annoys me greatly.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

gof22 said:


> I am indateable. I am selfish, highly value my free time, and love being alone. The very idea of having to share my time with someone else just annoys me greatly.


Same, although having a girl like this too could work. We'd do the basic stuff that is awkward alone (like going out for dinner), but other than that, go about our own business. Could not be ****ed with the typical extrovert-centred relationship - poo on that.


----------



## nikie (Sep 28, 2014)

I feel like I'm undateable as I'm 31 and never had one, but the question I'd like to ask is how us undateables become dateable? I mean there is like 90 percent of my brain that says this is just the card I was dealt, but ten percent has hope still. It is a part of me I have somehow managed to keep naiive and unscarred...I think it's stupid but yet... I would like that 90 percent to get a grip too. If what I just said doesnt make a lick of sense, let me try again. How do we flip the switch and become dateable? And I might add that someone who is normal is an intimidating date to me. I would be more attracted to someone who gets me... a fellow undateable...now how twisted is that?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

haha this thread reminded me of this film i just watched


----------



## stv105 (Aug 21, 2014)

I am completely undateable because of my problems and what I'm like (shy, quiet, depressed, low confidence etc), but I already accepted that a relationship is not possible for me a very long time ago, so I just moved on and don't even consider it. I'm so used of being alone that I don't care anymore.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah. By the time I've mustered enough courage to ask a girl on a date... well... that hasn't happened often I must confess... but I always feel like they've moved on thinking I wasn't interested. If I even attract anyone. I know it happens but I never can tell.

I don't know if I should just give up. A lot easier living if I know where I stand. A lonely life. But at least with a lot less worrying.


----------



## Deadguy (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm undateable, but it is mainly because my standards are so high. I will not settle and can't say that I've ever felt lonely. 

I did try the "ask 100 women out at random" exercise when I was in college, however. That helped me understand what women thought of me based on limited interaction. It didn't go very well to say the least


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes i know im undateble but i know the right women will come to me


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

My friends dad used to say "9 out of ten women will shoot you down, but if you get the first 9 out of the way by noon, then it would be a good day"

yup, undateable.. mainly now because I have put sooo many girls through hell when I didn't really understand myself.. now I have a pretty good grip on myself and issues and what not and don't wanna knowingly put a woman through hell.

And I have really high standards.. lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The only way I see you as undatable is if you want sex, and you don't have sex organs. And even then, you can still date.

So, nobody is undatable.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> The only way I see you as undatable is if you want sex, and you don't have sex organs. And even then, you can still date.
> 
> So, nobody is undatable.


I hate to disagree with you because I agree with most of your posts, but this is not true. I can state unequivocally that there people such as myself, that are universally undesirable. Maybe these people don't put themselves out there as much as normal, but its because they know they are going to get rejected. They're not stupid.


----------



## apk55 (Aug 14, 2014)

I just expect to get rejected so I do not bother. The one relationship I had started slowly and in a none sexual way as I helped her deal with problems


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

*Definitely....*

I am 54 years old, single, and never married. I have dealt with depression my whole life and am on disability for it. I have dated lots of women, but haven't in the last 5 years. Some days I feel attractive and some days I don't. People look at me and wonder why I have never been married, and I tell them that it just hasn't worked out. I don't know what the hell is wrong with me, but I am sure that stigma of being disabled has a lot to do with it. I don't know any other way to meet people. Oh, I get out of the apartment, but don't have many friends, so I spend a lot of time alone. I am obviously one screwed up individual.


----------



## Who Loves You (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't think so; I just make myself so.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. But I don't care (and haven't for at least a decade).

The plain fact is that a lot of males simply are undateable and they are not doing themselves any favors beating themselves up about it or complaining about it all the time. There is no sense in driving yourself mad over something you have no control over.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes, but moreso I feel unloveable, in that I can't form any close connection with someone be it romantic or friendship, I think i'm defective somehow.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah I've felt that way a lot of times.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Who Loves You said:


> I don't think so; I just make myself so.


^This. My self esteem is so shot I won't even approach a woman.


----------



## imalaughingstock (Oct 17, 2014)

30yo male here, never been on a date, ever. If I were to be asked, I wouldn't know what to do or how to react.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

imalaughingstock said:


> 30yo male here, never been on a date, ever. If I were to be asked, I wouldn't know what to do or how to react.


Same here. I'll be 30 next year, and I've never even asked a girl out.
If I ever get a date, I would bore her to death in a minute.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

Well sort of. It's just my social awkwardness that is off-putting to many girls (especially the 16-24 age group).


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's 50-50. Sometimes I'm date/girlfriend material. Sometimes I'm not.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

imalaughingstock said:


> 30yo male here, never been on a date, ever. If I were to be asked, I wouldn't know what to do or how to react.


Yeah I've never been on a date. Dating seems like something foreign to me.


----------



## Larisa Dark (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey,

have been on some dates that made me just more depressed and lose all shreds of self-confidence. Feels like lonely as hell. Others would just say I am average, still dont do dates anymore. I think I am totally frustrated and scared of living rest of my life lonely. There is nobody I could really relate to....Undateable, awkaward and impossible


----------

